# General > Literature >  Mary Had A Little Lamb

## Anfield

Mary had a little lamb,
little lamb, little lamb,
Mary had a little lamb,
whose fleece was white as snow.
And everywhere that Mary went,
Mary went, Mary went,
and everywhere that Mary went,
the lamb was sure to go.

It followed her to school one day
school one day, school one day,
It followed her to school one day,
which was against the rules.
It made the children laugh and play,
laugh and play, laugh and play,
it made the children laugh and play
to see a lamb at school.

And so the teacher turned it out,
turned it out, turned it out,
And so the teacher turned it out,
but still it lingered near,
And waited patiently about,
patiently about, patiently about,
And waited patiently about
till Mary did appear.

"Why does the lamb love Mary so?"
Love Mary so? Love Mary so?
"Why does the lamb love Mary so,"
the eager children cry.
"Why, Mary loves the lamb, you know."
The lamb, you know, the lamb, you know,
"Why, Mary loves the lamb, you know,"
 the teacher did reply.

----------


## Dadie

Mary had a little lamb
She called it sunny jim
And flushed it down the toilet
To see if it could swim

----------


## David Banks

Mary had a little lamb
Its face was black as charcoal
And every time it wagged its tail
Sparks flew out its . . ears

----------


## David Banks

Mary had a little lamb
The doctor was surprised
When old Macdonald had a farm
The doctor nearly died



[ funny, these old poems never do leave us, do they ? ]

----------


## David Banks

Hey diddle diddle
The cat and the fiddle
The cow blew-up on the launching pad

----------


## David Banks

Little Miss Muffet
Sat on her tuffet
Eating her curds and whey
Along came a spider
And sat down beside her
And she squashed it with her spoon

----------


## David Banks

Hey you - me?
Shut the heck up!

----------


## Anfield

> funny, these old poems never do leave us, do they ? ]


Based on the above attempts at rhyme, it is a good job they never leave us!

----------


## Dadie

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a little bear
I have often seen Marys little lamb
But never seen her .....

----------


## Beat Bug

Mary had a little lamb 
It's foot was black as soot
And into Mary's pot of jam
His sooty foot he put

----------


## Bazeye

There was a young man from St. Bees
Who got stung on the leg by a wasp
When asked if it hurt
He replied "No it doesnt"
"Its a good job it wasnt a hornet".

----------


## wifie

My Dad used to say this (soz in advance)

Mary had a little lamb
She fed it on Yorkshire Relish
And every time it lifted it's tail
The smell was something . . .  

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bazeye

On the breasts of a barmaid at Yale
Are tattooed all the prices of ale,
And on her behind
For the sake of the blind
Are the same, but they're written in Braille

----------


## riggerboy

mary had a little lamb 
the thing it kept a gruntin
she tied it to the garden fence 
and kicked it little (insert yer own word please) in

----------

